# Any South Carolina Conventions?



## Spacenerd77 (May 18, 2016)

I'd like to go to a convention but can't afford a room *and *admission for my company and I. 

Does anyone know if there are any in South Carolina so that I wouldn't have to pay on a room?

Preferably ones that allow minors.


----------



## Wolveon (May 18, 2016)

I'd keep an eye on the SC Furs Facebook Group.
Also nice to meet another SC furry! ^^


----------



## Spacenerd77 (May 18, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I'd keep an eye on the SC Furs Facebook Group.
> Also nice to meet another SC furry! ^^



Thanks for the advice friend. I'm always bummed out by the lack of furs in SC but luckily I occasionally find a cool furball somewhere here.


----------



## JoyStack (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey, I actually live in SC, too. I’ve never found any other furries.


----------

